# Bilge Pump Mounting



## AdamRCarr (Nov 15, 2012)

Accessing my boat's bilge is a nightmare! A couple years ago the original bilge pump died. I replaced it with a new one, however, it simply sits in the bilge area, not mounted to anything. Since it is so hard to access the bilge, I was wondering if anybody had a brilliant idea on how to secure to bilge effectively, yet easily.


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 16, 2012)

Take a look at page 6 in my build linked below my signature. I used 3M marine silicone to attach the base to to the bilge. Been there all this season with no problems.


----------



## RivRunR (Nov 16, 2012)

I used a piece of aluminum angle. Mounted the pump to the angle, and the angle to the transom brace. Set it up about 3/4" above the floor to keep trash out of it.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 17, 2012)

if its a rule pump,they make a mount for it.


----------



## SPARKIE (Dec 5, 2012)

Something that I have found that works great without drilling any holes is gorilla glue. It is a urethane glue that is activated by water. I have had mine mounted this way for about 4 years and its still holding strong. If you decide to remove it, just put a good strong hand on it and it all releases intact without leaving and noticable damage to the aluminum.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 5, 2012)

5200, Goop, or RTV Ultra Black, are good adhesives to glue the base down with.

And with the Rule pumps, many of the bases are interchangeable between the various GPM models. For instance, the 350, the 500, and the 800 GPM models, all use the same base. 

So, if you glue down the base for a 350 today, and next year you decide you want an 800, it's a simple matter of 

1. unsnapping the base from the pump, 

2. unhooking the discharge hose, 

3. cutting 2 wires, 

4. snapping the new pump into the base, 

5. re-attaching the discharge hose, 

6. then putting 2 new heat shrink butt connectors onto the new wires, shrink, and she's done!


----------



## wihil (Dec 5, 2012)

A dab of marine Goop is what I used. Make sure to clean both surfaces well and you'll be fine.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

wihil said:


> A dab of marine Goop is what I used. Make sure to clean both surfaces well and you'll be fine.




Goop is a universal fix-all, as far as I'm concerned. Right up there with duct tape. :mrgreen:


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 11, 2013)

gillhunter said:


> Take a look at page 6 in my build linked below my signature. I used 3M marine silicone to attach the base to to the bilge. Been there all this season with no problems.


Yep...a dollup of 3M 5200 and it isn't going anywhere and close enough to the bottom as to get almost all the water out.


----------

